# Ψυχοευρωτικά συμπτώματα της γλώσσας μας: ένα πολύπλευρω ζήτημα



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2009)

Βιοποριστικά, όλοι μας έχουμε προβληματιστεί για το πώς μπορεί να βγει ένα παραπάνω ευρώ (και το πώς μπορεί να μην εξανεμιστεί αμέσως). Και, λεξιλογικά μιλώντας, έχουμε και στο παρελθόν προβληματιστεί για κάποιες (γλωσσικές, τούτη τη φορά) δυσκολίες που παρουσιάζει το ευρώ: Πώς λέμε "δραχμικός" στην εποχή τού ευρώ;

Το νέο ευρωπρόβλημά μου όμως, που θέλω να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας, είναι τι γίνεται με τις διάφορες αξίες τού ευρώ. Όλα τα λεξικά μας λημματογραφούν το δίδραχμο, το πεντάδραχμο / πεντόδραχμο, το δεκάδραχμο, το εικοσάδραχμο, το πενηντάδραχμο / πεντηκοντάδραχμο και το εκατοντάδραχμο (καθώς επίσης και τα —ανεπίσημα και συνήθως— προφορικά πασπαρτού _δίφραγκο_, _τάλιρο_, _δεκάρικο_, _εικοσάρι/-ικο_, _πενηντάρι/-ικο_, _κατοστάρι/-ικο_ και _πεντακοσάρι/-ικο_), αλλά κανένα τους δεν έχει ακόμη φροντίσει να λημματογραφήσει τα αντίστοιχα νομίσματα του ευρώ. Ωστόσο, ο κόσμος τα χρησιμοποεί και στο λόγο και στη γραφή του. Και, από τη στιγμή που οι λέξεις αυτές περνούν στη γραφή, προκύπτει το ζήτημα του πώς ορθογραφούνται (στην κατάληξη, αν δεν καταλάβατε μέχρι τώρα).

Η ανάμνηση της κατάληξης _-ο_ όλων των νομισμάτων σε _-δραχμο_, πιθανόν και σε συνδυασμό με την έλξη των πολλών υφιστάμενων (αλλά άσχετων με το ευρώ) λέξεων σε _-πλευρο_, _-νευρο_, _-άλευρο_ οδηγεί ορισμένους να ορθογραφούν τις λέξεις σε *-ευρο*. Κάποιοι άλλοι, αντίθετα, διατηρούν το ωμέγα του _ευρώ_ και τις ορθογραφούν και αυτές σε *-ευρω*. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι όσοι ορθογραφούν σε _-ευρο_ το κάνουν και για έναν ακόμη λόγο: επειδή θέλουν οι λέξεις αυτές να κλίνονται (ενός πεντάευρου, τα δίευρα, πολλών εικοσάευρων κλπ) και τυχόν κατάληξη σε _-ω_ θα παρέπεμπε στο άκλιτο _ευρώ_. Αλλά κι από την άλλη δεν είμαι και απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι όσοι γράφουν _δίευρω_ το κρατούν άκλιτο λόγω του ωμέγα — αυτές οι λέξεις αποτελούν ούτως ή άλλως ένα ιδιώνυμο της γλώσσας μας (δεν υπάρχουν άλλα ουδέτερα ουσιαστικά σε _-ω_), οπότε μπορείς να πεις ό,τι θες για το αν και πώς κλίνονται, εφόσον αυτό που λες δεν προσκρούει βάναυσα στο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο ομιλητών και ακροατών.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πάντως, πιστεύω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο να δούμε το πώς μοιράζονται αριθμητικά τα ευρήματα μεταξύ των δύο αυτών προσεγγίσεων:



434
δίευρο
| 496
δίευρω
532 πεντάευρο | 372 πεντάευρω
1140 δεκάευρο | 410 δεκάευρω​
16700 εικοσάευρο | 311 εικοσάευρω

643 πενηντάευρο | 314 πενηντάευρω
119 κατοστάευρο | 118 κατοστάευρω
5 εκατοντάευρο | 5 εκατοντάευρω
51 διακοσάευρο | 147 διακοσάευρω
333 πεντακοσάευρο | 467 πεντακοσάευρω​ 
Μετά τα παραπάνω, λοιπόν, ανακάλυψα έκπληκτος ότι η ορθογραφία είναι εντέλει ζήτημα κοινωνικής διαστρωμάτωσης και οικονομικής στάθμης. Στις μικρές και δημοφιλείς αξίες, στα λαϊκά νομίσματα (που 'ναι προσφιλή και στους απαγωγείς), επικρατεί κυρίως το _-ο_ (και στο νόμισμα των 20€ κατισχύει συντριπτικά). Στις υψηλές αξίες από την άλλη, σε αυτές τις ελιτίστικες και σπάνιες, υπερέχει το _-ω_. Η κοινωνιολογική ανάλυση δική σας. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2009)

Να κάνουμε μια σύντομη, απαραίτητη αναδρομή. Κάποιοι θα θυμούνται τις λεπτομέρειες, αλλά ας έχουμε εδώ και παραπομπές στα κείμενα.

Στις μέρες που άρχισε η συζήτηση για την ελληνική λέξη για το euro, ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης είχε προτείνει να το λέμε _εύρο_ (ή _ευρό_) και να κλίνεται, το πρώτο, σαν το _νεύρο_. Στα άρθρα που παραπέμπω (και έχω συρράψει σε ένα συνημμένο PDF μαζί με άλλα), μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε τη συγκεκριμένη επιχειρηματολογία. Με λίγα λόγια, η κυβέρνηση έδωσε τότε μάχη για να υπάρχει και η ελληνική γραφή ΕΥΡΩ δίπλα στο EURO και κράτησε το άκλιτο _ευρώ_ για να θυμίζει και την Ευρώπη. Γλωσσολόγοι, με το επιχείρημα ότι δεν υπάρχει ουδέτερο σε –ώ, πρότειναν το _εύρο_, που είναι πιο φυσικό στη γλώσσα και προσφέρεται για σύνθετες λέξεις. Σήμερα που έχει καθιερωθεί το *ευρώ*, η τελευταία έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ (το ΛΣΓ έχει μόνο ένα φτενό λήμμα για το «ευρώ») προσθέτει στο λήμμα «ευρώ» ένα μεγάλο πλαίσιο (θα το βρείτε στο τέλος του PDF), όπου επαναλαμβάνονται τα επιχειρήματα υπέρ του _ευρού_ ή _εύρου_.

Έχει ενδιαφέρον ότι, αν κι έχουν περάσει δώδεκα χρόνια από τότε, δεν έχουμε δει μια φυσική προσαρμογή του άκλιτου _ευρώ_ σε γενικές _ευρού_ και _ευρών_. Στον προφορικό λόγο είναι συνηθισμένος ο πληθυντικός _τα ευρά_, αλλά κι αυτοί που λένε «τα ευρά» δεν παίζουν με τη γενική. Εμένα αυτό το φαινόμενο μού θυμίζει μια γαλλική λέξη, το _carreau_ (ή μήπως θα έπρεπε να πω «μια άλλη γαλλική λέξη»; ). Λέμε «το καρό» και, μόνο στα χαρτοπαίγνια, «τα καρά», αλλά πόσοι λένε «του καρού» ή «των καρών». (Νομίζω ότι σε κάποια άλλα γαλλικά —π.χ. το παλτό, το μπιμπελό, το μπιμπερό— αυτοί που θα τους δώσουν πληθυντικό, π.χ. τα παλτά, δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να τους δώσουν και γενική, του παλτού.)

Για να έρθουμε τώρα στα νομίσματα. Είναι περίεργο που στο ΛΝΕΓ και στα άρθρα η επιχειρηματολογία για τη σύνθεση δεν αξιοποιεί το επιχείρημα των νομισμάτων. Χρησιμοποιείται επιχείρημα για τη δυνατότητα να κάνουμε διάκριση ανάμεσα σε _ευρωπολιτική_ και _ευροπολιτική_ (που το θεωρώ αδύναμο γιατί από ποια ξένη διάκριση θα ξεκινήσει αυτό; ), αλλά κουβέντα για το _εικοσάευρο_.

Θεωρώ πολύ φυσιολογικό να λέμε και να γράφουμε π.χ. το δεκάευρο, του δεκάευρου, τα δεκάευρα, των δεκάευρων.

:) Και δεν αποκλείεται, όταν θα αντιληφθούμε ότι το «ευρώ» ανήκει στις λέξεις γαλλικής προέλευσης, σαν το παλιό _μπορντώ_ που έγινε _μπορντό_, στην επόμενη ρύθμιση της ορθογραφίας να κάνουμε και το _ευρώ ευρό_. Οπότε το _ευρώ_ θα μείνει στα χαρτονομίσματα μόνο (όπως στο ΛΝΕΓ το _Μπορντώ_ κάτω από το _μπορντό_).





Ένα υπαρκτό δίλημμα Γ. ΜΠΑΜΠΙΝΙΩΤΗΣ | Κυριακή 2 Μαρτίου 1997
Τρία επιχειρήματα υπέρ της γραφής «ευρώ» και όχι εύρο 
ΤΑΣΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΪΔΗΣ Αναπληρωτής καθηγητής Κλασικής Φιλολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης
Ποια ελληνική γραφή για το κοινό ευρωπαϊκό χαρτονόμισμα «euro»
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΤΟΜΠΑΪΔΗΣ Καθηγητής Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας ΑΠΘ


----------



## sarant (Jan 16, 2009)

Η γλώσσα είναι συντηρητική, κι έτσι το "τέρμα τα δίφραγκα" και "δεν σου δίνω δεκάρα τσακιστή" και "παίρνει τρεις κι εξήντα" διατηρήθηκαν και τότε που είχαν πάψει να κυκλοφορούν δίφραγκα και, πολύ περισσότερο, δεκάρες. (Αλήθεια, ξέρει κανείς πότε είπαμε φράγκο τη δραχμή; )

Και οι άνθρωποι είναι συντηρητικοί κι έτσι το 1999 που καθιερώθηκε το ευρώ οι περισσότεροι Γάλλοι λογάριαζαν με τα παλιά φράγκα, πριν από τη μεταρρύθμιση του 1959 (σου λέγαν ένα εκατομμύριο και εννοούσαν δέκα χιλιάδες).

Το συμπέρασμα του Ζαζ σχετικά με τη διαφοροποίηση της κατάληξης σε ο/ω ανάλογα με την αξία του νομίσματος, πάσχει κατά το ότι όχι μόνο οι πολύ μεγάλες αξίες έχουν συχνότερο το -ω, αλλά και οι πολύ μικρές (αφού το δίευρω φαίνεται να υπερισχύει). Ωστόσο, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι θέμα χρόνου να επικρατήσουν αναντίρρητα οι τύποι σε -ευρο.

Συνονόματε, τον καιρό που ήμουνα χαρτοπαίχτης λέγαμε νομίζω "των καρών". Μην ξεχνάς πως η γενική έχει ένα γενικότερο πρόβλημα -"των κουπών" λέγεται ακόμα σπανιότερα. Ωστόσο, σε ελληνικά κείμενα για μπριτζ, το βρίσκω πάνω από μία φορά, π.χ. εδώ από ανάλυση του φίλτατου Μηλιτσόπουλου:
_Ποτέ δεν βγαίνουν κόντρα στο πρώτο χρώμα του ανοίξαντα, μαρτυρώντας παράλληλα την θέση των καρών_
(Να σημειωθεί και ο τύπος "του ανοίξαντα" για να θυμώσει κι άλλο ο Στάθης, όχι ο δικός μας).

Τέλος, καταγγέλλω το γκουγκλ που δεν με άφησε να δω αν υπάρχουν ανευρέσεις του τύπου "του ευρου" διότι μου δίνει, με το ζόρι, το δέλτα (και άλλα) του Έβρου.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 16, 2009)

sarant said:


> Τέλος, καταγγέλλω το γκουγκλ που δεν με άφησε να δω αν υπάρχουν ανευρέσεις του τύπου "του ευρου" διότι μου δίνει, με το ζόρι, το δέλτα (και άλλα) του Έβρου.




Το Google έχει γίνει γενικώς εκνευριστικό με κάτι τέτοια. Αλλά υπάρχουν κολπάκια:

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q="του+ευρου"+-εβρου+-έβρου+-Έβρου&start=10&sa=N


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2009)

Το παρατήρησα κι εγώ, φίλτατε Ν.Σ., αλλά απέφυγα να καταθέσω τις δικές μου υποθέσεις επ' αυτού (ακόμη και με τη μορφή του βολικού αφορισμού ότι «η εξαίρεση επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα»), διότι το _δίευρο_ πιθανότατα είναι σε θέση να διασφαλίσει ότι οι νέες ονομασίες των νομισμάτων του ευρώ θα είναι κλιτές (κι έτσι θα εδραιωθεί η κατάληξη σε _-ο_, ακόμη —ευελπίστως— και για το ίδιο το _ευρό_) μέσω της φράσης _τέρμα τα δίευρα_ (83 ευρήματα σήμερα).

Κατά τα λοιπά, (1) κι εγώ έλεγα και λέω «των καρών», (2) είναι αλήθεια ότι η γενική πληθυντικού στα θηλυκά (_των κουπών_) είναι πολύ πιο στραμπουληχτική —κι άρα δύσχρηστη— απ' ό,τι στα ουδέτερα (_των φτερών_,_ των καρών_, _των ευρών_) και (3) το γκουγκλ προτείνει «πεντακοσάρικο» όταν ψάχνεις πεντακοσάευρα.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 16, 2009)

Υπάρχει κι άλλο ένα πρόβλημα με το google, που αφορά τον αριθμό των ευρημάτων. Για παράδειγμα, για το εικοσάευρο, αρχικά εμφανίζει 4600 ευρήματα, που αν τα ψάξεις λίγο περισσότερο ανακαλύπτεις ότι είναι μόλις 121. Ίσως σκεφτόταν κανείς ότι είναι τελικά λιγότερα από τα 304 ευρήματα της λέξης "εικοσάευρω". Λάθος, γιατί το εικοσάευρω έχει στην πραγματικότητα μόλις 77 ευρήματα. Οπότε η αναλογία εικοσάευρο/εικοσάευρω είναι τελικά 121/77 και όχι 4600/304.

Την είχα πατήσει πρόσφατα με μια λέξη ή φράση που έψαχνα, δεν θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή ποια, για την οποία αρχικά μου έβγαζε δεκάδες χιλιάδες ευρήματα, τα οποία στην πραγματικότητα ήταν μόλις 11.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2009)

Πρόσεξε, ωστόσο, τη διαφορά που κάνει εκείνο το:
_If you like, you can repeat the search with the omitted results included._

Π.χ. για το _εικοσάευρω_.

Με φίλτρο: 77

Χωρίς φίλτρο: 300+

Απλώς, στην πρώτη περίπτωση, αφαιρούνται τα ευρήματα στον ίδιο ιστότοπο.

Και, πάντα, όλα αυτά κατά προσέγγιση και με... «πολύ αλάτι».


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 17, 2009)

Με ξένισε η επιστολή του καθηγητή Νικολαΐδη (από τα σχετικά κείμενα που μας θυμίζει ο nickel) που επιχειρηματολογούσε υπέρ του "ευρώ", γιατί το κύριο επιχείρημά του είναι να μην "γίνουμε καταγέλαστοι στους κοινοτικούς μας εταίρους", ενώ σχεδόν πανηγυρίζει που το "ευρώ" δεν θα εντάσσεται στο κλιτικό σύστημα της ελληνικής: 


> ότι η γραφή εύρο εντάσσεται αβίαστα στο κλιτικό σύστημα της νεοελληνικής είναι λόγος για να μην την υιοθετήσουμε. Οχι μόνον εξαιτίας των ανατριχιαστικών τύπων τα εύρα, των εύρων, τους οποίους ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης περιέργως (δεδομένων των γενικότερων απόψεών του για τη γλώσσα) θεωρεί καλόγουστους, αλλά και για ν' αποφύγουμε τους ακόμη ανατριχιαστικότερους δίευρο (κατά το δίφραγκο), πέντευρο, δέκαυρο κ.τ.ό. Επειτα, γιατί πρέπει σώνει και καλά να κλίνουμε το εύρο επειδή ταιριάζει στη δομή της νεοελληνικής; Οι λέξεις βίντεο, πανό, ζιγκολό, μπόι, πάρτι κ.ά. επίσης ταιριάζουν, αλλά δεν τις κλίνουμε.


Ανατριχιαστικότερος μάλλον του "δίευρου" :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2009)

Ωραία! Κι άλλη νηματανάσταση!



sarant said:


> Η γλώσσα είναι συντηρητική, κι έτσι το "τέρμα τα δίφραγκα" και "δεν σου δίνω δεκάρα τσακιστή" και "παίρνει τρεις κι εξήντα" διατηρήθηκαν και τότε που είχαν πάψει να κυκλοφορούν δίφραγκα και, πολύ περισσότερο, δεκάρες. (Αλήθεια, ξέρει κανείς πότε είπαμε φράγκο τη δραχμή; )



Τα φράγκα, δίφραγκα κλπ πρέπει να μπήκαν στα ελληνικά στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα, όταν η δραχμή συμμετείχε στη Λατινική Νομισματική Ένωση (ΛΝΕ) και τα νομίσματα των χωρών-μελών (και τα γαλλικά φράγκα) κυκλοφορούσαν ελεύθερα στις άλλες χώρες-μέλη. Εδώ απεικονίζεται το αργυρό πεντάδραχμο του Γεωργίου του Α' μαζί με τα αντίστοιχα πεντόφραγκα Γαλλίας και Βελγίου.

Κατά πώς φαίνεται επίσης, η κοινοτική προδιαγραφή να μην κλίνεται το euro στις εθνικές γλώσσες, πρέπει όχι μόνο να συνέβαλε υπέρ *του *ευρώ, αλλά και να έπνιξε στη γέννησή της κάθε ιδέα να χρησιμοποιήσουμε για το κοινό νόμισμα ένα θηλυκό ουσιαστικό (η ευρώ όπως η δραχμή, η λίρα, και η πεσέτα). Θα είχαμε βέβαια άλλο θέμα να τσακωνόμαστε· τη γενική του ενικού της *ευρώς ή της *ευρούς, αλλά θα σχηματίζαμε με μεγαλύτερη σιγουριά όλα τα παράγωγα, από τα δεκάευρα μέχρι τα ευρικά ομόλογα. Ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες έχει αυτό το άρθρο στην αγγλική βίκι, με ειδική ενότητα για τη χρήση στα ελληνικά και τις διαφορές από την εισαγωγή του ευρώ στην Κύπρο (κατευθείαν εδώ).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2010)

«Δραχμής προς ευρώ» παρεπόμενα (παλιό, αλλά τώρα το θυμήθηκα): http://www.eleto.gr/download/Orogramma/OR52_V06.pdf.


----------



## Themis (Oct 10, 2010)

Πώς σας διέφυγαν τα κοινότατα ευρώπουλα; Πίσω έχει το κλιτικό σύστημα την ουρά! Απορώ επίσης από πού ώς πού θα μπορούσαν να νοηθούν τα δίευρα κτλ. με ωμέγα. Βγάζει μάτι, είναι πολύ πυγαίο. Μάλλον θα παραμείνει το άκλιτο ευρώ εξαίρεση, χωρισμένο από το συγγενολόι του.


----------

